# Horrible week!



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

What a week last Saturday morning my uncle was killed by a drunk driver. This morning at 3am I get a call that my brother in law just had a major seizure  . I need to do some hunting to clear my head.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news, prayers sent from our home to yours and yes hunting is good therapy.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks he is doing good now. I my self was almost killed by a drunk driver a couple years ago so it hit close to home. This was my truck.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news and glad your brother in law is better


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your uncle and BIL. We'll keep your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear, hope things get better. Will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all the bad luck in your family. Hopefully you will have outstanding luck while hunting to help.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry for your loss 22magnum,Godspeed for a full recovery for your brother-in-law.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I will be praying for you and your family during this though time.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd like to thank all of y'all for they kind words. This is an awesome forum to be a part of. Thanks, Ivan Sanchez


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Prayers and positive thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss- Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I hope your brother makes a full recovery.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sending prayers to you & yours... Sorry for your loss & I hope your bro gets better soon...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Well this week just got worse. I'll be leaving for Mexico tonight to see my Grandma, she is not doing well.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

My best to you and your family.

Stuff like this making the decision to move back more and more clearer.


----------

